# Custom Wooden Treasure Chest Case



## Heartoftheorient (Oct 14, 2018)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
TEST CONFIGURATION*Motherboard: ASUS A88XM-ACPU: AMD Athlon X4 760K Quad CoreRAM: 4 Gb DDR3GPU: MSI Nvidia N450 GTS – 1Gb DDR Memory —> now MSI Nvidia GTX 1060 Aero ITX 6GbPSU: ThermalTake Litepower Gen2 550 Watt*will upgrade the whole components soon. This prototype only wants to show the CASE, not the ultimate hardware.

*Mods:*
Built the case from scratch.- Made with 100% Cedarwood- Micro ATX Form Factor- Built-in Air Ionizer + Air Purifier- Drop your favorite essence and perfume your room!- A Deku-Kid keeps it cool from within!- Italian Designed and hand-crafted

my Zelda DIY handmade Treasure Chest Gaming PC case


----------



## 95Viper (Oct 14, 2018)

That is one sweet case...


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 15, 2018)

Love it 

Are you saying you built the chest too? Nice work.


----------



## Heartoftheorient (Oct 15, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> Love it
> 
> Are you saying you built the chest too? Nice work.



Yes, the main idea was building the chest. The hardware is bad - I know - but I chose a budget one to run intensive tests only. New hardware coming soon.

Thank you for your comment


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 15, 2018)

Heartoftheorient said:


> Yes, the main idea was building the chest. The hardware is bad - I know - but I chose a budget one to run intensive tests only. New hardware coming soon.
> 
> Thank you for your comment



Hardware doesn't look too bad... good enough for many games still, if you just get more RAM.

I'm more impressed by good woodworking though


----------



## Heartoftheorient (Oct 15, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> Hardware doesn't look too bad... good enough for many games still, if you just get more RAM.
> 
> I'm more impressed by good woodworking though



Thank you, I really appreciate. I worked super hard. Also witch the video I wanted to transmit the idea of a chest in the woods


----------



## py (Oct 17, 2018)

i always like when people uses there own case build. So not the standard rectangural case we know nowadays. Always amazed me where they come with such a brilliant idea. I never could build such. So props.

Is there maybe a treasure inside???


----------



## Heartoftheorient (Oct 17, 2018)

py said:


> i always like when people uses there own case build. So not the standard rectangural case we know nowadays. Always amazed me where they come with such a brilliant idea. I never could build such. So props.
> 
> Is there maybe a treasure inside???



Thank you Py. To discover what's inside, please watch the video link that comes with the Chest thread.


----------



## py (Oct 17, 2018)

Heartoftheorient said:


> Thank you Py. To discover what's inside, please watch the video link that comes with the Chest thread.


I 
I really wonder how much pc components you can cramp in such a wooden chest. And what about airflow??? Really curious!!!


----------



## Heartoftheorient (Oct 17, 2018)

Here's the link with all specs: http://www.heartoftheorient.com/hand-crafted/zelda-treasure-chests/zelda-treasure-chest-gaming-pc/


----------



## E-Bear (Oct 19, 2018)

I voted 1/10 because you hurted a tree!! JK. You did a really nice job!!


----------



## Heartoftheorient (Oct 19, 2018)

E-Bear said:


> I voted 1/10 because you hurted a tree!! JK. You did a really nice job!!



Ha ha! Thank you E-Bear! sure the wood I used will be honored forever with this chest. Again, thank you for your comment. Fabio


----------



## John Naylor (Oct 20, 2018)

Frakin gorgeous .... the accents, are they stained ? ... would love to see them "burnt in".  I'll takle two .... one with Grateful Dead artwork for the accents and the other with Alabama Crimson Tide Football !


----------



## zo0lykas (Oct 22, 2018)

I voted 5/10 because:

good shit


----------



## Heartoftheorient (Oct 22, 2018)

zo0lykas said:


> I voted 5/10 because:
> 
> good shit



...converting personal depression into unpleasant comments is very common on the internet nowadays. Unless you show us what you can do...  Unless you prove your skills, your comment above will just look nothing to me.


----------

